# Qualifying for WIHS



## Kathyvose (Aug 15, 2020)

Hey there, 

I am going to attempt to qualify for WIHS in 2021, and tips for shows. Has anyone competed there before and if so, how did you work towards it and continue to gain points? What classes did you enter and what shows were your favorite to compete in?


----------



## Emylu34 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi! Sorry I'm no help at all because I'm in France. But for my general knowledge, what is WIHS? Good luck with qualifying!


----------



## Kathyvose (Aug 15, 2020)

It is the Washington International Horse show, it is an amazing show and very hard to qualify because they only pick the top 25 or so for each division. I love France, I hope you are enjoying it up there.


----------



## Emylu34 (Aug 18, 2014)

Kathyvose said:


> It is the Washington International Horse show, it is an amazing show and very hard to qualify because they only pick the top 25 or so for each division. I love France, I hope you are enjoying it up there.


Just looked it up online - it looks amazing !! What divison do you compete in? Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Kathyvose (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you, I would be competing in the Adult Jumper Championship. I am so excited to start the season )


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Are you a member of WIHS? You would have to be a member first for any points to be counted toward qualifying. This link should work for the upcoming shows. My understanding is that for points to accumulate for next year the show has to be after Sept 1st of this year. Ryegate Show Services
This is the spec sheet http://www.ryegate.com/APPS/WIHS Championship Specs.pdf


----------



## Kathyvose (Aug 15, 2020)

That's correct, I haven't purchased a membership yet because I don't have a show in a WIHS classic until November, so I am procrastinating.😂🙄


----------

